# New Piraya setup



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

The plan for now is to leave these guys in the 180 and let them grow, grow, and grow. I've got ADD so we'll see how long this lasts. Here's the pics for now.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful P's man. Amazing colors


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

they all have nice color







what kind of sand is that in your tank?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Great look the piraya are sick. Im sure they will grow very large for you int hat 180.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Its an Art rock. Kind of like sand but bigger granuals.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice LEON. I like the different colour on those Piraya.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

I like the mix of orange and yellow, awesome fish man! I envy you!


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words....

I've always liked the look of both orange and yellow piraya. Couldn't settle on one so I choose both. They contrast nicely.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great fish.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

your fish have ridiculous flames man. they totally rule.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

They are just beautifull great lookin set up from what i can see.









How many Pirya do you have in the 180?


----------



## dnz03dw (Apr 4, 2004)

nice set up leon, i can see my lil guy is very happy in his new home

Jim


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the contrast is pretty nice, great lookin fish


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn...all that flame really burnt my eyes...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

EXCELLENT


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Awsome looking P's you've got there! Can't get over how great the yellow an orange Piraya look together! Gotta get myself some yellow piraya now!!!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

amazingly beautiful pirayas..


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is AWESOME!!! great set up, i like the sand!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

beutiful colours on those P's


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Currently there are five piraya in the 180 and thats the way I will probably leave it since these guys can get pretty big someday.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

LEON said:


> Currently there are five piraya in the 180 and thats the way I will probably leave it since these guys can get pretty big someday.
> [snapback]943070[/snapback]​


I gotta come by and see this amazing tank of yours one day ..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Awesome!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Not much to say about this one, except:









This shoal is absolutely beautiful


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

your setup and pirayas are absolutely stunning


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice colours


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

damn man, theyre looking awesome. im glad their doing good with you!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Great lookin ps!








How big are these guys? 
You should post a full tank shot, love to see it.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

you have verry nice fish and they looks verry good


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Piraya are definitely "the king of piranha's"


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

fantastic looking piranhas mate, i too would love to see a full pic of ur tank put one up dude!!

ian


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Super sweet!!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Great job!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, really, raeally awesome - def try to post a full tank pic..!


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Oct 30, 2003)

Quality looking fish my friend. Pirayas are my favorite too. When those boys get monserous they will be your pride and joy. When my 12" died I cried. Keep em healthy bro.


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

VERY nice looking fish!!!!


----------



## DaRippa (Apr 13, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Great lookin ps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics thanks for sharing. Did you mix that gravel or did it come "as is"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those colors


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

beautiful flames!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

man o man

get a full tank shot


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

wow absolutely stunning fish full tank shot please


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

FANTASTIC COLORATION!!








(First time I've ever used the 'headbanger's' smilie)


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Good looking p's


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they look really good. i must admit i am a bigger fan of the dark orange coloration.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

great looking p's and setup.

Just perfect


----------



## SKYCHOU (Oct 5, 2004)

Is the naterri at the second pic super red?
It's red stripe just like volcanic eruption!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

SKYCHOU said:


> Is the naterri at the second pic super red?
> It's red stripe just like volcanic eruption!!
> 
> 
> ...


No, its not a Natt its a Piraya. They come in both a yellow and orange colour, and that one is a very bright orange!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

damn those are some nice looking p's.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice FLAMES!!!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> nice FLAMES!!!
> [snapback]1004599[/snapback]​


I agree.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome Piraya`s!

Amazing colors!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

That settles it...piraya are my favorite pygo...gorgeous fish man


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

beutiful


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

brilliant colors!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

brilliant colors!


----------

